# Adult Food Recommendations



## DeborahL (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi guys, 

I am looking for adult food recommendations for my 8 months old Henry. 

He has been eating puppy food for this long because he was growing slowly and was very thin. He has finally gained a little bit of weight but is still incredibly lean. 
He has a very sensitive stomach and is not interested in food much. At all. He very rarely finished his bowl. 

Any great recommendations for adult foods? We have been feeding him Wellness Core Puppy food. We tried Orijen last breed puppy (and made the switch very slowly) but he got diarrhoea. 

Look forward to your advices! 

Thanks!
Deborah


----------



## randomBvR (Dec 26, 2013)

I am also trying to find a good adult dog food. I read tons of info that Merrick Grain Free was the best, but we went through two bags and my Posie's stool wasn't consistent so I switched her over to a grain food, Canidae All Life Stages. She did great on that, sturdy stool and shiny coat, but I liked the idea of grain free so now she's on Earthborn Holistic. She's doing great so far.

Would love to hear other people's recommendations.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

If I didnt have five dogs and I could afford it, I would feed ZiwiPeak Fish and Venison. I feed Fromm Four Stars and really like it. I would think about feeding Pro Plan Sensitive Skin and Stomach in the new Salmon and Rice if I had your situation.


----------



## Rob S. (Feb 2, 2014)

I have been feeding, training and caring for dogs for a long time, even in the service years ago.

I haven't seen any food as good as Farmina N&D, a high end Italian brand.

It is available on line on several websites, Chewy, SportDogfood & Dogfooddirect and increasingly in stores. My local shop has all 17 formulas for dogs and cats.

I read on the Facebook page it is available in California and the Pacific Northwest as well. Many stores in the Northeast have it.

It is an exceptionally high quality food with some really cool formulas.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Almost all your posts on this forum are about this one food. Do you work for the company?


----------



## DeborahL (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for your response Ljilly28!

I will look into Merrick. Ziwipeak is wayyyy over my budget. I don't think I've ever seen something more expensive: $165 for 11lbs bag!

I would be looking for something easily accesible if possible (petco and petsmart)?


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

This isnt going to be a popular statement, but I think the Pro Plan 30/20 is a great food along with the Sensitive Skin and Stomach version too.


----------



## DeborahL (Mar 26, 2014)

Anyone else would have recommendations?

We are looking for quality over price but not completely outrageously expensive either!


----------



## gldnboys (Mar 15, 2012)

I know you said Orijen didn't agree with him, and I had the same problem with my pup, albeit when he was much younger. I found that Acana worked really well for him, though, as it's not as rich/high in protein. They have a large breed puppy formula, though I chose one of the adult (all-life-stages) formulas instead.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Max did very well on Eukanuba Large Breed Puppy food. He are until about 15 months. Now he eats Acana Wild Prairie. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I feed my pups Fromm, Farmina, Acana and Orijen dry foods. They are doing very well, and their coats look amazing. Tons of energy to burn too.

I'm very happy with these foods, and I get all the grain free lines btw. Fromm I like the new Lamb formula that they just released...their others are good too, but I like Lamb because it's not chicken etc


----------



## Keragold (May 9, 2008)

Have a look at NOW FRESH by Petcurean. Large Breed Puppy Food | Petcurean NOW Large Breed Puppy Food. Since you are wanting to put some weight on your fur kid, it's probably best to stay on the Large Breed Puppy recipe until the recommended 18 months. Features are the use of 100% fresh meat and the inclusion of coconut oil. Good Luck!


----------



## DeborahL (Mar 26, 2014)

He seems okay now, on the lean side but he is not looking as skinny as he did. 

I like the idea of Acana. I'll look into it. One question: We have changed his food so many times because he gets bored of it and stops eating it.

Are you supposed to rotate food in order to avoid that? (first time owner) If so, how often?


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

DeborahL said:


> He seems okay now, on the lean side but he is not looking as skinny as he did.
> 
> I like the idea of Acana. I'll look into it. One question: We have changed his food so many times because he gets bored of it and stops eating it.
> 
> Are you supposed to rotate food in order to avoid that? (first time owner) If so, how often?


 I have not had issues with my dogs getting bored of their food. I have the rotation so boredom does not happen, and that they don't develop any food allergies too. Also, I don't like the idea of my pups eating the same food for years and years...with no changes.

With my rotation...I feed one dry food formula for about 4 large bags, and then switch to a different brand/formula. I have had no issues, and the dogs love meal time. Once in a while I'll buy a case of wet food as a topper to give them more options at meal time...but I don't use topper very often tho.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Ljilly28 said:


> This isnt going to be a popular statement, but I think the Pro Plan 30/20 is a great food along with the Sensitive Skin and Stomach version too.


Agree...........


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

My two adults Goldens ages 5 and 9.5 have been eating the Pro Plan for Sensitive Skin and Stomach the last three years. They both have sensitive stomachs, they are doing very well on it. I made a switch to it three years ago after receiving many recommendations from Forum members. 

SELECT™ ADULT SENSITIVE SKIN & STOMACH FORMULA
Nutrient-rich salmon is the first ingredient and a primary source of protein
Rice and oat meal are easily digestible and gentle on the digestive system
Made without corn, wheat or soy, or artificial colors or flavors
Omega-6 fatty acids and zinc help nourish skin and promote a healthy coat
Rich in antioxidants to help promote a healthy immune system.

Please keep in mind, some dogs will do great on a particular brand/formula while other dogs may not. The key is to find a food that works well for your dog.

Hope you a food you are happy with and your dog does well on.


----------



## Pretzel's Mom (Aug 23, 2012)

Annamaet is the food I use. Have to say my 2 year old does great on it. Several grain free choices also. Can be ordered online. Good luck.


----------



## DeborahL (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm still looking to find something I want to use. 

I am sorry but I can't do Pro Plan. I really trust dog food advisor and the grades aren't good.


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

DeborahL said:


> I'm still looking to find something I want to use.
> 
> I am sorry but I can't do Pro Plan. I really trust dog food advisor and the grades aren't good.


A site managed by a dentist. He considers himself an expert. Just read his bio. 

About the Dog Food Advisor

If your into high ratings you might consider 4health. He gives them a 4 star rating and gives their performance formula a 5 star rating. But I wonder how he justifies giving a Diamond product(4health) such high marks when Diamond is the leader in recalls? I guess my point is.....the site may be ok as a quick reference in comparing ingredients. But his method of rating products is just his opinion and he doesn't consider all factors. Such as who makes the product or where the ingredients come from.


----------



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

I like The Honest Kitchen. My dogs loooove the taste of their food. Of course they are Shelties so that may not mean much.


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

I feed Fromm and I love it. I went through three other brands before sticking with Fromm.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Aleksandrina (May 27, 2014)

Our breeder recommended Fromm Gold Holistic so that's what I'm going to feed him. I read a lot of reviews on it and it seems great.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Aleksandrina said:


> Our breeder recommended Fromm Gold Holistic so that's what I'm going to feed him. I read a lot of reviews on it and it seems great.


Fromm is a very good line of pet foods! My pups have all grown up on Fromm, and it's part of their adult rotation as well


----------

